# Milk test strips usuage



## bunni1900 (Apr 19, 2016)

So for 3 years now, I have used the milk test strips on my mares. My curiosity is - when do people START using them? When they are producing ANY fluid or just when it becomes "milk"?


----------



## Miniv (Apr 19, 2016)

I tend to go with testing when the liquid starts feeling sticky....which is a sign that she's developing colostrum.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 19, 2016)

I used the strips for testing swimming pool water. They worked great and were cheap. Generally went with when they reached day 300, or had a full udder, or were showing signs of stage 1 labor. Any of these situations seems the time and the strips were so inexpensive I did not feel wasteful.


----------

